# Biting/Leash Grabbing/Jumping Outside



## Summertime15 (May 15, 2015)

I have found that a head halter like the Gentle Leader is really effective in controlling the "puppy zoomies" that can happen on leash. There's a short transition to gradually acclimate the puppy to the halter (it comes with instructions and guidelines, like the importance of keeping a loose leash); but once the puppy is used to it, it really works.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am glad your pup has already had some obedience training as a foundation for learning has been laid. But, sounds like he is not yet as obedience as you need for him to be safe. I would suggest more training...
Our trainers have always recommended pinch collars vs. choke chains or harnesses. All can be misused and harm the dog. But the pinch collar has worked well for me over the years, especially on dogs around 6+ months.
The downside on pinch collars is that traditionally, the act of putting them on the dog and getting the latch to hold properly is a challenge. My field trainer recently put me on to a lady that makes a new style pinch collar, that eliminates the difficulty of putting them on and it has no latch...you can look at them at www.lolalimited.net (I have no ownership of financial interests in this provider, I just like their product). They call them "Secret Power" collars...but they are a well-engineered covered pinch style collar. 
Be advised that some people do not advocate using a pinch style collar on the dog, and to their credit if not properly used, they can injure the dog’s skin and also cause behavioral problems. But, if used properly by a trained user, they are magic in helping you train the dog to heal, sit, come, etc.
*But do not use these without a trainer teaching you how to train with these collars....good luck*


----------

